# 245 Acre West Central Illinois Lease Available! Adams County



## duckchr (Jul 29, 2016)

My friend/landowner in Adams county asked me to post this. I wanted to pull it into our collection of leases but we have too many as it stands now.

He has an incredible 245 acre track available. $6500
Lease is full season lease. It has great balance of timber and corn/beans, and a small pond. I am simply the information guy for this farm since I know it well. All lease and  payment transactions will be directly with the landowner.
I will post an aerial as soon as I can, I'm overseas now and having technical difficulties. Posting this from my phone.
The track is almost exactly 2.6 miles north of Mendon, Illinois.
No- I don't have trail cam pics, or past harvest pics.. Just cutting off the 50 emails just wanting to look. If you understand about Adams county- you don't need harvest pics to know what's there. It's incredible hunting!
Email me ASAP if you are interested. This farm will go quick. I can email a map now- just having trouble posting it here.
Duckchr@gmail.com


----------



## duckchr (Jul 29, 2016)




----------



## Jim Boyd (Jul 31, 2016)

Man!! 

Funnels galore!

Thanks for helping the landowner. 

That area is premium!


----------



## duckchr (Aug 5, 2016)

Lease is Pending Payment..


----------

